# Stop shoe shelves from sliding?



## redcoatd (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi,

Am making a master closet with a set of floor to ceiling shoe shelves.

I am planning to angle them, and would still like them to be adjustable, so am using shelf pins.

I would like to keep them back from the face frame, though. Has anyone ever done this? Trying to figure out a way to stop them sliding down...

cheers!

David


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

redcoatd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am making a master closet with a set of floor to ceiling shoe shelves.
> 
> ...


Is there room for a thin filler strip that would fit behind the face frame? Thin, yet wide enough to space the shelf where you need it. 

That's about all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Another option would be to route a notch on the shelf to fit over the pins to hold them.


----------



## redcoatd (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks, a notch is a great idea - I could even hide in in the back rather than the front pin. 

Planning to use 3/4" plywood and have a few questions:

- are there recommendations for what type to use?
- planning to put 1" trim on the front of each - what kind of wood is recommended for that?

cheers

David


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Cost wise birch plywood would be about as cheap as you can go and you could use pine, alder or maple to edge it out. It's a hardwood so it could either be stained or painted. Probably the next grade up would be oak but I wouldn't paint it.


----------



## redcoatd (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok, forgot to mention that it'll be painted...

There's lots of options though, it seems? Number of ply etc?


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

depends how much you want to spend....

I go to lowes because Im apparently lucky, they sell USA made plywood and Ive never hit a void. Works well for me and its "affordable".

go with appleply or baltic birch if you want some high end stuff. I think thats overkill for a painted closet though. 

I might consider sprinkling some aromatic cedar into the mix... it repels moths and insects and is fairly traditional for closets.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

If you are going to paint the shelves, I would go with birch. I get mine from HD. My local Lowe's sells maple and oak, and I am not fond of either product as it lays in the bin.

I built all of these cabinets from the birch I mentioned because that is what the owner specified. I should have some finished pics in a few weeks. They are just about through with a whole house remodel from the studs out.

Note: The paint was not my idea. 
Mike


----------



## redcoatd (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks all...

I saw that HD's PureBond has no formaldehyde - anyone have any issues with that plywood?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've had issues with Purebond plywood. I changed to it because I had a lot of bad luck with Chinese plywood delaminating. While Purebond doesn't delaminate you have to watch for voids under the veneer. In the core veneer under the finish veneer sometimes there is knot holes 1 1/2" in diameter which they veneered over it. You can't see them until you put a stain or finish on the plywood and the veneer wrinkles up. I usually tap my fingernails all over the sheet on parts that will show and listen for voids. There isn't a lot of these but I found them the first time on some furniture I was making for someone and the voids were on the tops of end tables. Fortunately these pieces were to be painted so I cut it open and filled the void with bondo.


----------

